# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  pirelli DP L10 κινητό τηλέφωνο triband με WLAN

## radio 623

Περιήλθε προσφατα στην αντιληψη μου και αγόρασα απο ebay το παρακάτω κινητό:

http://www.pirellibroadband.com/web/pro ... fault.page

Το έχω ήδη δυο τρείς μέρες σε λειτουργία και δείχνει αξιόπιστο και λειτουργικό για τα λεφτά του (γύρω στα 50 ευρω).
Εχω σετάρει i-call και σε δοκιμές σε ανοικτά δίκτυα γειτόνων και καταστημάτων δουλεύει άψογα, μέχρι στιγμής. Το δε GSM σκέλος επίσης απροβλημάτιστο.
Υποστηρίζεται απο το γνωστό γερμανικό site.
Μόνο πρόβλημα: καμμία υποστήριξη στα ελληνικά.

----------


## radio 623

Συμπληρώνω ότι κυκλοφορεί και υπο τους κωδικούς: ARCOR/TWINTEL, TC 300, TOVO t450g, το δε τροποιημένο firmware επιτρέπει την δημιουργία 5 sip profiles, ενώ το αρχικό μόνον 1.

----------


## Tsakonas1982

καινουριο σε τι τιμες παιζει?εισαγωγεα στην ελλαδα ξερουμε?

----------


## radio 623

Καινούργιο γύρω στα 240 ευρώ, όμως η sipgate και κάποια αγγλική άκουσα οτι το δίνουν προσφορά γύρω στα 80. Δεν γνωρίζω αν εισάγεται στην Ελλάδα.

----------

